# Pedale



## AerO (22. Januar 2006)

so, ich war mit meinen jc's sb sehr zufrieden und such jetzt n paar nachfolger.
bedingungen:
sb gelagert
cnc-gefräst
von unten geschraubte pins
schwarz
und nach möglichkeit leicht.

bitte um vorschläge, danke!
ps: bitte keine mtb pedale.


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Januar 2006)

pins werden zwar nich von unten geschraubt aber ich denk mit den neuen animal Hamilton macht man nix falsch und gewicht soll ja auch leicht sein und der preis von 65,- is auch gut.
oder eastern Pro pedals sb sin auch zu empfehlen, aber die pins sin auch nich so schraubbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (22. Januar 2006)

ni9mm halt die jc sb mag


----------



## kater (23. Januar 2006)

Auf die Animal warten oder Eastern SB/Alu


----------



## sidekicker (23. Januar 2006)

atomlab trailking  (sind das für dich mtb-pedale?) find ich persöhnlich sehr geil, nur leicht sind die nicht grade....


----------



## x--up (23. Januar 2006)

FLY-BIKES Ruben Alcantara Pedals SB


----------



## Senator (23. Januar 2006)

gibs aber nich in schwarz


----------



## sidekicker (23. Januar 2006)

und sind übelst teuer...


----------



## x--up (23. Januar 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> pins werden zwar nich von unten geschraubt aber ich denk mit den neuen animal Hamilton macht man nix falsch und gewicht soll ja auch leicht sein und der preis von 65,- is auch gut.
> oder eastern Pro pedals sb sin auch zu empfehlen, aber die pins sin auch nich so schraubbar




haste maln bild von den animal?


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2006)




----------



## Flatpro (23. Januar 2006)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> haste maln bild von den animal?


du bist so faul man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x--up (23. Januar 2006)

die ANIMAL Pedalen schauen voll Standart aus so,aslo 65â¬ ist voll Ã¼bertreiben !

die flybikes sind geil!


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. Januar 2006)

mein wort in gottes ohr.


----------



## The Maniac (23. Januar 2006)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> die ANIMAL Pedalen schauen voll Standart aus so,aslo 65 ist voll übertreiben !




was auch sehr viel über die qualität aussagt ne


----------



## kater (23. Januar 2006)

65â¬ fÃ¼r Ã¼bertrieben halten aber Flybikes Pedale fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 100â¬ loben, welche eine Wellgo Kopie darstellen... VÃ¶llig logisch.


----------



## x--up (23. Januar 2006)

welche wellgos denn? dann hol ich mir die,weil das wäre ja dann wirklich übertrieben !


----------



## AerO (23. Januar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> atomlab trailking  (sind das für dich mtb-pedale?) find ich persöhnlich sehr geil, nur leicht sind die nicht grade....



hatte ich bereits, '04 und '05.
bei den '04ern ist mir am 3. tag der komplette pedalkörper vonner achse geflogen. hab dann die '05er bekommen, mit dem tollen gleitbuchsensystem.
nach 2 wochen hatten beide seiten so viel spiel, als wenn ich nur am grinden wär. optisch find ich die '05er trailking perfekt, nur die lagerung ist sehr daneben.. 

erscheinungstermin für die hamilton?

sonst noch vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DA TOM (23. Januar 2006)

wellgo macht superbillige magnesium pedale... 450g fÃ¼r grad mal 30â¬
edit: ok erfÃ¼llen nicht alle bedingungen, aber bei dem preis immer einen gedanken wert


----------



## sidekicker (23. Januar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ich bereits, '04 und '05.
> bei den '04ern ist mir am 3. tag der komplette pedalkörper vonner achse geflogen. hab dann die '05er bekommen, mit dem tollen gleitbuchsensystem.
> nach 2 wochen hatten beide seiten so viel spiel, als wenn ich nur am grinden wär. optisch find ich die '05er trailking perfekt, nur die lagerung ist sehr daneben..
> 
> ...




uff...


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Januar 2006)

habe infos bekommen über die Hamilton und gewicht wissen die von animal selber nich ganz genau aber sie haben se auf stabilität gebaut weil steven hamilton seine immer gebrochen hat. die kommen auch in 9 versch. farben raus...


----------



## AerO (23. Januar 2006)

was ist den von den primo balance zu halten (mag-sb)? halten die pedalstalls auffm cooping aus? hatte noch nie mg pedals, deshalb frag ich..


----------



## Da-MoShAz (24. Januar 2006)

www.velvartbmx.hu
Ist ein shop aus Ungarn.. Da gibt es super billige Angebote under anderem auch Pedalen von Wellgo!


----------



## AerO (24. Januar 2006)

ich brauch keinen shop wo ich was kaufen kann, sondern pedale.
bezugsquelle hab ich schon..


----------



## kater (24. Januar 2006)

Gewicht ist ca. 550-600g, ab Februar erhältlich.

@ DirtJumper III
Ich würde zu gerne wissen, woher du diese Infos her hast.


----------



## kater (24. Januar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> was ist den von den primo balance zu halten (mag-sb)? halten die pedalstalls auffm cooping aus? hatte noch nie mg pedals, deshalb frag ich..



Magnesium ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Balance an sich


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. Januar 2006)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht ist ca. 550-600g, ab Februar erhältlich.
> 
> @ DirtJumper III
> Ich würde zu gerne wissen, woher du diese Infos her hast.



direkt von animal


----------



## Senator (25. Januar 2006)

nc-17 mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (25. Januar 2006)

so, ich war mit meinen jc's sb sehr zufrieden und such jetzt n paar nachfolger.
bedingungen:
sb gelagert
cnc-gefräst
von unten geschraubte pins
schwarz
und nach möglichkeit leicht.

bitte um vorschläge, danke!
ps: bitte keine mtb pedale.


----------



## AerO (25. Januar 2006)

ich werf mal die shimano dx in die runde. ich grinde nicht, nur hier und da mal nen pedalstall auffm cooping. sacht ma was.


----------



## CDRacer (26. Januar 2006)

Ich fahre die Shimano DX am MTB und mache ab und an auch Pedalstalls mit denen, allerdings nur auf Holz, davon sieht man auch logischerweise nicht viel.
Grip geht sehr in Ordnung, Lagerung auch, ein Freund hat mittlerweile 3 Jahre gefahrene am Rad und die sind immer noch gut. Kritikpunkt ist, dass die Pins von oben geschraubt werden und man sie teilweise nur schwer herausbekommt, aber mit ein bisschen Probieren geht das eigentlich immer.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. Januar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> ich werf mal die shimano dx in die runde. ich grinde nicht, nur hier und da mal nen pedalstall auffm cooping. sacht ma was.



Hätte ich dir schon lange empfohlen aber wenn du 1. schwarze, 2. sb - gelagerte 3. CNC gefräste und 4. Pedale mit von unten austauschbaren Pins haben willst dann wäre es schon etwas sonderbar dir Shimano zu empfehlen 

3 Jahre Fahrzeit sind für Shimano zum einfahren einige BMXer fahren das Vorgängermodell seid 15 jahren 
Die Lager sind definitiv die besten die es bei Pedalen gibt. Weil es eben keine Industriegelagerten sind die bei der Biegebelstung mit der Zeit automatisch verstört werden. Es ist eine extrem gute BB Lagerung die niemals Probleme macht. BB bei hoher Qualität ist leider sehr teuer und nur in großem Maße zu fertigen weswegen nur Shimano und Campagnolo darauf zurückgreifen. 
Der Grip ist halt normal die Trittfläche nicht so unwahrscheinlich groß
Es gibt von Woodman diese fiesen, kegelförmigen Pins für die Shimano dadurch wird der Grip enorm gesteigert
Die SHimano sind geschmiedet und nicht gefräst denn durch schmieden verdichtet sich das Aluminium und die Pedale halten mehr aus.
Es sind ja die einzigen Pedale die von einer nicht Rider Owned Only BMX Company (ROOBC ) kommen und bei den BMXern anerkannt sind.
Die werden schon ne gewisse Zeit länger gebaut als es die meisten Dirt und Street sowie BMX firmen gibt


----------



## AerO (26. Januar 2006)

hab sie mir mal bestellt. mal sehen wie die sind.


----------



## UrbanJumper (26. Januar 2006)

Senator schrieb:
			
		

> nc-17 mag


meinste?


----------



## evil_rider (26. Januar 2006)

lager halten 2 tage...


----------



## x--up (26. Januar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> lager halten 2 tage...




stimmt aber sonst sind die sau gut !


----------



## Senator (26. Januar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> meinste?


habs nur so gesagt damit alle meine sig. lesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flybikes (26. Januar 2006)

Wie findet ihr denn die azonix a-frame pedalen sind aus 7071 alu (ist das richtig die zahl) und sind sb gelagert und schwarz.Preis liegt bei 85.


----------



## Da-MoShAz (27. Januar 2006)

Dann kauf dir lieber die Primo Balance Mag. SB
Sind sehr leicht und kosten auch 85 Oiros !


----------



## derFisch (27. Januar 2006)

flybikes schrieb:
			
		

> Wie findet ihr denn die azonix a-frame pedalen sind aus 7071 alu (ist das richtig die zahl) und sind sb gelagert und schwarz.Preis liegt bei 85.


bin ich gefahren. Halten gut und haben super Grip! Sogar zuviel für meinen Geschmack, deshalb fahr ich nu jcs.


----------



## evil_rider (27. Januar 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kauf dir lieber die Primo Balance Mag. SB
> Sind sehr leicht und kosten auch 85 Oiros !




da halten die lager immerhin 4 wochen....


----------



## Senator (27. Januar 2006)

welche pedale hält denn mr. evil


----------

